# Using Super Glue For Enclosures???????? HELP



## dayredfern (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey every1, am i alright to use super glue for sticking leaves/wood to the sides of my tank for my new irminia????
i settin a tank up now and after gluing things in im now a bit weary about using the glue lol

plaz help me

dayredfern


----------



## Pyst (Oct 19, 2006)

Use a glue gun. They're pretty inexpensive. If you live in the US you can find them at places like Wal-Mart, K-mart, Target, Home Dept and Lowe's. Places like that.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 19, 2006)

well, considering it is apparently safe (from reading in books and on boards) to "suture" a leaking tarantula i expect it is relatively safe to use in a terrarium.

i think a non-toxic glue gun would be better though.

but i did just make some spot glues in a gravid(hopefully) P. regalis cage to kind of give you an idea of what i REALLY think of it


----------



## JdC (Oct 20, 2006)

I have used superglue to attach the fake foliage suction cup to the glass wall of my terrarium before.  I too was concerned, but ultimately I decided that so long as there isn't any exposed, the danger of environmental contamination is minimal.  I would also agree with cacoseraph that since people recommend "suturing" wounds with it, it can't be too bad for them.


----------



## dayredfern (Oct 20, 2006)

Thats gud then!!! gettin me suntiger sling on monday hopefully!!!!

hope it likes its new home! will post a pic wen it arrives

Dayredfern


----------



## local hero (Oct 20, 2006)

Emergency rooms and vets use it, Ive used it for years in reef tanks for attaching coral "frags", even underwater.


----------



## Scott C. (Oct 20, 2006)

My concern with superglue went away when I sealed my C. crawshayi's leg injury with it. 2 years, and 2 molts ago...... I wouldn't put it in the waterdish, or anything stupid, but I think it is probably alright in small quantities behind cage furnishings. Just make sure it has time to air, and dry properly.


----------



## Code Monkey (Oct 20, 2006)

As others have said, other than if you're doing something crazy like heating it in liquid form to volatize it like you saw in an episode of CSI , it's quite harmless. Thermal glue-guns are probably a better choice for purely practical reasons, but cyanoacrylate based glues are perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 22, 2006)

well superglue was invented to glue flesh lol
it was intended to be used to suture places that thread would not hold well
I dont its a problem at all. the fumes dissapate pretty fast. just be sure its dry or you may glue your T in a corner lol


----------

